# The "Three B's" Together Again at the Bridge



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

What a lovely tribute to your dogs. I'm so sorry for your losses. It's always difficult to see them go, and much worse when there's no warning. Hemangiosarcoma is an evil disease. I wish you peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful heartfelt tribute to your "3 B's".
I can tell from your words how much they were loved and were your world. 
I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope you're able to take some comfort knowing they are all together again and watching over you.

I have found posting a tribute to be very helpful, very therapeutic, as if it were the first step of healing and to finding peace.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the story of the 3 B's. Wonderful dogs, each of them. My heart goes out to you. I too shouted "come back" when I cradled Fenris' lifeless form. I see him in pictures over and over on my computer and each time I say "Oh my sweet boy I miss you so much"....

You know, my wife, my son, both cried a lot over Fenris' death. But my daughter, AFAIK, never did. Hasn't to this day. I know she read "A Dog's Purpose" and your comment put two and two together for me - maybe she read that book and "hardened"? I don't know. I haven't read it. I can't imagine not crying over the loss of such a wonderful dog. 

I think the finest tribute to our dear departed canines is the tears that fall when they are gone.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for all your losses. You've written such a detailed, emotion - packed account, I can definitely feel your love for all three. Run free Belle, with Blossom and Bailey.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You had me crying along with you, were all dogs so loved. They were blessed to have you and your husband. What a beautiful tribute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G Mom*



B and G Mom said:


> We lost Belle 6/6/16. 4 days after my father in law passed. I'm trying to finally tell her story - well I guess it's "their story" because my 3 "B's" are reunited now.
> 
> She had been really comforting my husband and her loss was unbearable. We had lost dogs before but the timing of this one was an extra punch in the gut - I'm not sure I've really mourned her properly. "Dad's" death was mostly unexpected and my husband, his brothers and Dad's wife were a mess - I was the one "keeping it sort of together" for them - handling the arrangements and then Belle - gone on my kitchen floor.
> 
> ...


Your story takes my breath away! Tears in my eyes! You write about your three angels so beautifully. I don't have your talent to do that, but I would write about the same love I've had for all of my dogs! Belle knew you loved her and I'm glad you got to hold her! We lost two male Samoyeds and our Golden Retriever girl to cancer.


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Your story had me crying with you. I fell in love with your dogs just through your words. Praying for comfort for you through all of your losses. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Sharing your tears.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for all your losses, but most recently for Belle. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone, you are all so kind. This really is an amazing forum. I know that everyone has felt similar loss, and I know it gets better. I love this saying... 


It came to me that every time I lose a dog, they take a
piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes
into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live
long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and
I will become as generous and loving as they are.
~ Unknown


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Wolfeye said:


> You know, my wife, my son, both cried a lot over Fenris' death. But my daughter, AFAIK, never did. Hasn't to this day. I know she read "A Dog's Purpose" and your comment put two and two together for me - maybe she read that book and "hardened"? I don't know. I haven't read it. I can't imagine not crying over the loss of such a wonderful dog.
> 
> I think the finest tribute to our dear departed canines is the tears that fall when they are gone.


Wolfeye, I haven't read the book, the trailer for the movie is enough to send me off weeping but perhaps it comforted her in some way as well. The dog keeps coming back in different forms to be with "his person"... maybe she feels Fenris isn't completely gone to some degree. And I'm not sure how old she is, but there could always be the "silent tears"... when I was young my kitty died and for some reason I didn't want anyone to see me cry over it. Can't really tell you why now that I'm an adult, but at that age I cried alone at night into my pillow before falling asleep.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Princess Monkey... 

Feet crossed like a lady! 

Retrieving the only toy she would retrieve - her purple wubba! We joked she was the "reluctant retriever"... she wanted nothing to do with a ball - stuffies were "eh" - but the only toy she would HAVE to go get was her wubba. She would bring it back and spit it out at you like "ugh, this is beneath me but for some reason I am compelled to fetch it".

The after bath stink eye. She loved to play with water, she didn't mind the bath - but she HATED being dried with the dryer - thus the stink eye!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Monkey*

Princess Monkey, what a beautiful girl! Love the picture of her with her paws crossed!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This photo is from the day Belle came home.

Tugging against Blossom (left) and Bailey (right). We called this photo "Must be the puppy chow".

My family usually had a hard time telling Blossom and Bailey apart - I think they look TOTALLY different unless they were whizzing by me at top speed, then it was just a blur of reddish fur lol we used to tell them to identify them by collar color. 

Hopefully they are having this much fun at the bridge!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I came across this photo this weekend and had to put it here. Belle was in her awkward teenager phase here lol. Where is all her fluff? The other thing that strikes me in this photo is that neither Bailey nor Blossom have any sugar on their faces yet. By the time each of them had passed they had some dusting on their faces (not nearly enough as they should have both lived a lot longer in my opinion). I miss them all so much.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful group they all made. They never remain with us long enough and no matter how long it has been we still miss them terribly.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute and beautiful photos    . I'm sure it was difficult having all those feelings well up again but thank you for sharing. I especially love the photo of her giving you the "stink eye".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a wonderful picture filled with so many precious memories of your three beautiful dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G*



B and G Mom said:


> I came across this photo this weekend and had to put it here. Belle was in her awkward teenager phase here lol. Where is all her fluff? The other thing that strikes me in this photo is that neither Bailey nor Blossom have any sugar on their faces yet. By the time each of them had passed they had some dusting on their faces (not nearly enough as they should have both lived a lot longer in my opinion). I miss them all so much.


What wonderful pictures and I love the picture of the three of them. I'm sure you know how lucky you are to have had three such wonderful angels, and they to have you. I can't imagine my life without loving a dog.


----------

